# private message abuse



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Am I the only one who recieved a private message here at Chef Talk from someone calling themselves (not kidding) manbeast9 ? 

Looks like he joined today, hasn't posted a thing but wanted me to check out his new e-book for copy cat recipes.

Clever way around spam or what?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

and forwarded it to nicko

and while we are at it , there is somebody here with multiple profiles 
but with the same signature, cant remember who it is but the signature has something to do with pork chops , is that allowed?


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

If they have multiple personalities does it matter if they have multiple accounts?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Bughut
I didn't get one.... maybe the new person only targeted prof chefs?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

LollaRossa
So, you live in St Andrews? Lovely part of the country.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Nope, not allowed... and dealt with.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Jim. Sorry everyone this is a newer form of spam that some people are doing and they are able to send large amounts of spam via private messages.


----------



## lollarossa (Feb 22, 2006)

St. Andrews sister, Pinehurst, NC.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I've heard of talking up somewhere....!!!!

The R&A will be spinning...


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah i got too and when i sent a message back asking what it was all about and why he wants me involved he said just look at it and let me know. so i just sent a message back saying sure looks good. :smiles:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Got the same PM, so it's not just pros; (but I style myself "Home Chef" so maybe I fooled him :smiles Never thought anybody would take that very seriously.

Sent the PM to Nicko; he promised to post a procedure to follow.

Mike


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I asked if it was legal to sell everyones recipes..I ment the question, don't corporate places have contracts to sign, not to give out that info. I signed numerous disclosure contracts for a corporate company. 
Wouldn't you need permision.


----------

